# ER Physician Billing



## jacubillas (Dec 5, 2007)

My facility has an ED.  Up until now, I've only been coding for the facility fee.  We are going to start billing for the MD, as well.  The ED E/M level is not always the same as the physician E/M level, from what I understand.  Do I add Modifier 26 for the physican component in ED?


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Dec 5, 2007)

do not understand your question....please rephrase your question


----------



## Rita Bartholomew (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been coding ED encounters for 5 years.  A 26 modifier is not appropriate for the professional E/M.  The place-of-service indicated on the claim form will make the adjustment necessary for the professional portion.  Do append modifer 25, though, if the physician also performs a procedure.


----------



## thompsonsyl (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi,

My understanding is that a -26 modifier is not to be used on e/m services.  The "professional component" is built-in, if you will.  If your doc's do a same day of service procedure, you would add either (-25) modifier for procedures that carry a 0-10 post-op/global days or a (-57) modifier for procedures that carry a 90+ post-op/global days.
Hope this helps!


----------



## mmelcam (Dec 14, 2007)

You do not put a 26 modifier on the emergency room E&M code. The only modifiers that you would probably use would be a 25 or a 57 if the physician performed a procedure.


----------

